# blue bird manifold and egr



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

wandering how many of you are actually running your egr tube to your blue bird manifold? I am trying to stay as clean as possible. let me know whats involved (obviously drilling, taping, ect)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well.. does the bluebird SR20 have the egr feature?.. if so, then the bluebird egr tube should bolt right up.. litterally

otherwise, you will have to tap into your DOWNPIPE, not manifold, then through the downpipe, you can either weld on a pipe, or make an extention to reach your egr.


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

no thats why im asking.. I am wondering if anyone has connected their egr tube from a usdm sr20 to a jdm blue bird turbo exhaust manifold?


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

hmm.. well has anyone tapped into their down pipe


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

sorry i cant help you as far as that is concerned.. im a GA16... but.. im assuming if you weld on a EGR fitting(the screw in nut thing) then you can thread your egr onto it..


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Everyone I know just dosn't run the EGR. With the BB swap the car probably won't pass emissions anyway.


----------

